# Need a new power supply



## rhitwick (Mar 15, 2012)

Guys my present power supply is gonna die soon. It has started making weird noises long back but since last few days the noise is getting weirder. I'm sure its the fan inside the power supply. The warranty is finished.

Please recommend me a power supply.

Present config:

Abit IX38 Quad GT
Q6600
EVGA 8800GT
4GB RAM

I think a 600W would be good, What do you all say?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 15, 2012)

anything from 400-500W should be enough, unless you plan to upgrade your current GPU to something like 780 or 7970. Check Corsair CX430W V2 or the 500W unit from same series.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes...upgrade is in plan. A good GPU and a 22 or 24" monitor.

And, hence want to invest one time.


----------



## koolent (Mar 15, 2012)

If you will like to upgrade, which card do you prefer,once you get the PSU, no need to change it, so get the right one, just mention the GFX card more..


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 15, 2012)

@rhitwick,
corsair GS600 @ 3.9k-4.2k
OR
Seasonic S12 II 520 @ 3.5k.
OR 
Seasonic S12 II 620 @ 4.4k
my recommendation is to go with Seasonic S12 II 620W.


----------



## Skud (Mar 15, 2012)

Seasonic 520W - the best combination of price and performance, unless you have some beefier GPU in mind.


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 16, 2012)

looking for a 600wt psu ? Here we go .. 
Flipkart: Corsair CMPSU-600CXV2UK 600 Watts PSU: Psu

or 

Flipkart: Corsair CMPSU-650TXV2UK 650 Watts PSU: Psu

Pick anyone, if price is nt an issue, pick TX vr. More amps, better service, 7 years of worrenty.


----------



## topgear (Mar 16, 2012)

^^ TX series comes with 5 years warranty - only AX and HX series offers 7 years warranty


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 16, 2012)

Now, now... Seasonic or Corsair?


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 16, 2012)

Seasonic 620 is a bit cheaper than Corsair... I was thinking of buying that. Any issue or problem that Seasonic can develop in future/or has a record of?


----------



## MyGeekTips (Mar 16, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Seasonic 620 is a bit cheaper than Corsair... I was thinking of buying that. Any issue or problem that Seasonic can develop in future/or has a record of?



Seasonic S12II 620W is the oem model of Corsair TX-650-V2. Both are same psu. Get the one that is cheaper.


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 16, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ TX series comes with 5 years warranty - only AX and HX series offers 7 years warranty



Things might have changed, chk that TX link and look down for worrenty.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 16, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Seasonic 620 is a bit cheaper than Corsair... I was thinking of buying that. Any issue or problem that Seasonic can develop in future/or has a record of?



seasonic stands in #1 place in whole world in the department of PSU.i am using 520w version and it is great.it is ultra quiet.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 16, 2012)

I've decided to go for Seasonic S12 620. Its 4800/- @ Thane. Variety Infotech.

PrimeABGB quotes 4500/- but hate dat travel.

Uh huh...they don't have it with 'em. Sh1t! need to go to Lamington road.


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 16, 2012)

well well well .. Nice stuff from mods. They kept the fanboy's comment, and delete mine, but did nt post any fanboy like comment .. (yes, seasonic is one of the best psu brand but i don't know from where he found that seasonic is no 1) .. lol .. 
Anyway @OP, happy buy ..


----------



## MyGeekTips (Mar 16, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> well well well .. Nice stuff from mods. They kept the fanboy's comment, and delete mine, but did nt post any fanboy like comment .. (yes, seasonic is one of the best psu brand but i don't know from where he found that seasonic is no 1) .. lol ..
> Anyway @OP, happy buy ..



Man in what world you live???  There's no doubt east or west Seasonic is the best. 

Edit: @OP: Excellent Purchase. Keep the beast with care.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 16, 2012)

MyGeekTips said:


> Man in what world you live???  There's no doubt east or west Seasonic is the best.


Same was said for L&C, VIP Gold and then Silver, Coolermaster Extreme Series, Corsair VX units not-so-long ago. Have we not learnt anything at all? Especially when the quality takes a dramatic toss or if they're just not really upto the standard what newer hardware requires. 

They do make really good power supplies for really long time but comments like this generalizes perspective. People used to do the same when Extreme series was done for and same they did with VX450 even though the ones availables for a while now is not good, infact it just goes down and down. When you're generalizing it based on brands, it encourages people like how we have "XXXXXX brand is best!" or "YYYYY brand is the best!". Yeah they make good stuff and they've been making good stuff. That person can correct me if I am wrong if this is what he was trying to say. 

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 17, 2012)

MyGeekTips said:


> Man in what world you live???  There's no doubt east or west Seasonic is the best.



Nice poetry dude and maximum trolling too .. I am out of this thread coz op has got what he want ..


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> Things might have changed, chk that TX link and look down for worrenty.



Flipkart must have typo on their TX650v2 page.

here you go ... direct from the manufacturer 



> Power Supplies
> Professional Series™ Gold (Models AX1200, AX850, AX750, and AX650) have a 7 year warranty
> Professional Series (Models HX450, HX650, HX750, HX850 and HX1050) have a 7 year warranty
> Enthusiast Series™ V2 (Models TX650V2, TX750V2, and TX850V2) have a 5 year warranty
> ...



Warranty Info


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 17, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> well well well .. Nice stuff from mods. They kept the fanboy's comment, and delete mine, but did nt post any fanboy like comment .. (yes, seasonic is one of the best psu brand but i don't know from where he found that seasonic is no 1) .. lol ..
> Anyway @OP, happy buy ..





> Nice poetry dude and maximum trolling too .. I am out of this thread coz op has got what he want ..


lolz fanboy  who? me?that too of seasonic.if you know something like google.com then please for god sake do me a favor and see the reviews for all the s12 II series PSUs.even i love corsair i am using some of their parts and very very happy with their customer service but because of this we can't call that seasonic psus which i mentioned is a bad one and corsair"s are good one.the seasonic one at that price point easily beats the one you get from corsair at the same price point.btw hell lot of famous psu models from corsair were made by seasonic and still seasonic make hell lot of them for others may be or may not be for corsair.seasonic,FSPs are the one who makes PSU not corsair.
 so best of luck in googling.
 btw it will be good if you maintain your patience and see what you are talking.this is forum and every one has freedom to suggest and advice not to taunt some one.if you really think i am talking wrong then feel free to discuss in a healthy manner.not like this.
@op,
 congrats for your purchase..if you still want to clarify then take a look at these reviews even new egg comments.
Newegg.com - SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply
Gold and Bronze: Seasonic Power Supply Units Roundup. Page 2 - X-bit labs
Seasonic S12II Bronze 520 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets
Seasonic S12 II Bronze 520W Review


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 17, 2012)

Pics...already assembled it without taking pic. My PC was off for about 24hrs!!! Can you imagine?!!

Oh...bought Seasonic S12 II 620 from Prime ABGB. @4590/- (90 extra as Credit card charge). And, it has 5yrs warranty.


----------

